# Skoda VRS 1.4 Supercharged Turbo... Talk to me!



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm so...
I passed my test 6 months ago (im 25) and i own a Citroen C2 (1.1 with GT Upgrades) which ive owned for 2 years (mrs was driving it and i was learning in it)

Its a cheap nice looking car, ive kitted it out with full GT kit (GT Seats, Spoiler, Wheels, upgraded dash, mudguards, lowering springs, dvd headunit etc...)









I also have a nice custom sporty looking 125 motorcycle









Im now looking to upgrade the car to something a little sportier but nothing has taken my fancy... but ive just noticed the Fabia VRS 1.4 supercharged turbo!!

The insurance is about £1400 for me and the mrs fully comp but Drivethedeal.com are doing a cracking deal of £12995 with 0% APR and 0% finance subject to a 50% deposit.

Now... do i just keep the C2 which i own outright, and keep the bike and be happy that i already have nice car/bike.

OR

Sell the car and the bike and get me a brand new car thats good on fuel and a laugh to drive (remember im used to a 1.1i engine so 180bhp is big fun)










Im abit stuck at what to do! 
I rekkon i can get £3000 - £3300 for the C2 and around £2000 for the bike and then have the extra cash.

And i dont want this to become a *****fest over brands, i couldnt care if it was a kia, skoda, ferrari etc...


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

personally i would wait a year, 1 more year ncb and buy it second hand let someone else have the depreciation of 1st year. i bought a new car in 1999, i know a long time ago now, it was an ibiza gti cupra sport and i lost a shed load of money on that......be patient is my advice (i know a bit boring!)


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i know but the RRP is £16995 and some ebayers are asking that, then there are second hand ones selling for £14000 with 8000 on the clock.
skoda's do tend to keep their value pretty well.

And the insurance NCB;s are pointless as my mrs has 6 years and is the main driver, so im just named even though its my car (shes always been the main driver as i ride the bike).

If i become the main driver she wont have a car and here NCB will expire and we are back to square 1 again...


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

What do you want to do, do what makes you happy and you think is right, you only live once.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

in that case, as long as you wont miss the bike too much go for it, sounds like you have done your research and got a great deal on it


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I know i know... only i can decide.
The Bike is lots of fun and very cheap (£80 insurance, £15 tax, free parking) and its also convenient as we have to share the car, so sometimes im without the car...

But the VRS looks so much more fun than the C2 lol

If it was 0% finance with a smaller deposit, it wouldnt be an issue, i would keep the bike and get the VRS.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

You can get a good deal if you moan a bit. I managed to get £3k a year for three years higher purchase, so roughly £250 a month. Insurance is great when you consider the performance stock. The 7.2 quote 60mph is off, its more 6.9 as I've managed to hit that a fair few times with tesco's 98rons

As for the car, its brilliant. Go for it, anyone who nay says changes there tune once they see you disappear. 
Interior felt better put together than the ibiza and the polo's far too much for what it is. Audi are having a laugh.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantastic car and even at 16k great but at that price and 2 years IFC it's the bargain of the year


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just remember that the VRS's are fairly basic spec, if you want toys like bluetooth etc its all extras, so if you do go for it then make sure you have a good look at the options and pick out what is right for you, they may well have the odd one in a compound somewhere that have various options on them etc

I have the Octavia VRS and I am sure the Fabia is every bit as good as my Octavia, if it is, then it will be a mental car!

I took advantage of the VAT deal on mine and I have a brand new car sat outside for less money than a used one would cost me! 

Also try and get three years servicing thrown in as well, I think if you take a Skoda finance package they servicing is quite easy to get.

Overall, the Skoda is a great car, my wife was a badge snob until we got ours, now she is a total convert!

Good luck and enjoy if you get one!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Skoda has finally managed to make the Fabia vRS look good! And it sounds like they gave sorted the super rolly suspension of the older models.

I'd go for it - great little cars IMO.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wait a little find a decent used one, as said let someone else take the hit, fantastic cars but imo sit a little too high, remap pretty well too.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Great car but the 1.4TSi engine has been known to have some issues!

If you have a look on some of the Vdub forums, 'some' suffer from very high oil useage. Apparent it is so severe Vdub have a new piston which has an additional 'ring'. Obviously it's a major job that means removing the engine from the car. Not something you'd expect or want from a new car.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Great car but the 1.4TSi engine has been known to have some issues!
> 
> If you have a look on some of the Vdub forums, 'some' suffer from very high oil useage. Apparent it is so severe Vdub have a new piston which has an additional 'ring'. Obviously it's a major job that means removing the engine from the car. Not something you'd expect or want from a new car.


I have read that is now sorted. I'm looking to get one of these to replace my MINI. had a test drive a few weeks ago, very impressed indeed.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Some are some arent, most of its to do with people taking oil measurements 2 mins after switiching off the engine.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Might want to look at Ex-demo if you can't get used. Thats what I did, but the demo car I picked up came into the garage two days prior!

Oil issue seems to be people booting the car when its not fully warmed up but it seems to sort itself out after about 1500/2000 miles.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I understand the advantages of ex demo but at the moment 8000 mile ones on eBay are £13995 and this is £12995 new. Plus I will need finance!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Exactly, with it being new at this price its daft to buy anything upto about a year old, when we got our VRS the used ones of a similar spec were very similar in price upto ones that were around 18 months old, so it made sense to buy new, get three years warranty, three years servicing and have the peace of mind that its your car from new, whilst you will take a hit on a new car, thats only applicable if you go to trade it in during the first year or two, after that it seems to level out, so in my view its a no brainer, but I am a sucker for new cars!


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Good car but it should have been a 6speed manual and they should have offered a 170bhp 2.0 TDI


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

:speechles


IbizaFR said:


> Good car but it should have been a 6speed manual and they should have offered a 170bhp 2.0 TDI


Have you had a go in one yet? The 1.4 TSI and dsg is a cracking combo. I have never been a fan of 'autos' the dsg changed my mind! Lol


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

First year NCB makes a massive difference, 2nd year not so much and 3 onwards is double figures rather than triple, usually.

However, I'm wary of the 1.4 twincharged - it's a nice enough motor to drive but there's a shedload to go wrong under that bonnet and it's a 'stressed' engine putting that much from a 1.4. Granted, it'll have been engineered for it but I just have the heebie-jeebies about something that's only recently been flouted (properly, I know twincharging happened previously and has been happening for a while on mahoosive marine dervs) in a car.

Your call. Nice enough car I suppose (although I dislike the look of the new Skodas, they seem to have fallen towards old folks again in their styling), just not my cup of tea.


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

> Have you had a go in one yet? The 1.4 TSI and dsg is a cracking combo. I have never been a fan of 'autos' the dsg changed my mind! Lol


yes I have but its to fragile with lots having issues the previous VRS 1.9 TDI was a lot harder


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> First year NCB makes a massive difference, 2nd year not so much and 3 onwards is double figures rather than triple, usually.
> 
> However, I'm wary of the 1.4 twincharged - it's a nice enough motor to drive but there's a shedload to go wrong under that bonnet and it's a 'stressed' engine putting that much from a 1.4. Granted, it'll have been engineered for it but I just have the heebie-jeebies about something that's only recently been flouted (properly, I know twincharging happened previously and has been happening for a while on mahoosive marine dervs) in a car.
> 
> Your call. Nice enough car I suppose (although I dislike the look of the new Skodas, they seem to have fallen towards old folks again in their styling), just not my cup of tea.


The mk5 golf gt had the same engine though.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> The mk5 golf gt had the same engine though.


And that wasn't without it's issues...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike - quite a few marine engines makers have gone from twin charging to just turbocharging.

The inlaws old Botnia Targa had two 300ish bhp twin charged diesel engines. When they changed it, the "same" Volvo units were just turbo'd (about 350bhp each). Not sure why though!

Two big marine diesels on full chat makes a pleasing sound as it flings you through the water!

Anyway, off topic - I think this car looks good. It'll be well made, it's nice and compact, it's good on fuel, it's quick.


----------

